# George my gourami



## VB-Twin (Oct 28, 2020)

Can someone tell me what's wrong with him?

Cheers


----------



## madikrug09 (May 4, 2021)

hi there, why did you think there was something wrong? is he still doing okay in your tank?


----------



## VB-Twin (Oct 28, 2020)

Yeah I though that red spot was growing but i did a huge water change made water perimeters perfect. Cheers


----------

